# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Dita e clirimit te Shqiperise

## Albo

Dokumentet e dhuruara nga ish-këshilltari ushtarak gjerman, koloneli Volfman Hofman, nuk dëshmojnë ikjen e "ushtarit të fundit gjerman nga Shqipëria më 29 nëntor 1944"

*E vërteta e çlirimit të Shqipërisë*

Ceremonia që u organizua në shkurt të vitit 2002 nga Ministria e Mbrojtjes e Republikës së Shqipërisë për marrjen në dorëzim të fotokopjeve të dy dokumenteve për datën e çlirimit të Shqipërisë, që koloneli Volfman Hofman, ish-këshilltar ushtarak gjerman pranë atij dikasteri, bashkë me një letër në gjuhën shqipe të firmosur prej tij, ia dorëzoi gjeneralmajorit Pëllumb Qazimi, ishte një veprim jashtë kuadrit ligjor që zbatohet në vendin tonë për dokumentet historike. Dokumente të tilla depozitohen nëpër arkivat shtetërorë të vendit tonë, kryesisht në Arkivin Qendror Shtetëror. Qëndrimet e mëtejshme të përfaqësuesve të Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes kanë qenë jo vetëm politike, por edhe jashtë etikës së komunikimit me median dhe studiuesit.

Gjatë ceremonisë së dhurimit të fotokopjeve të të dy dokumenteve prej kolonelit V. Hofman, përfaqësuesit e Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes i refuzuan kërkesat e gazetarëve për të marrë fotokopje të tyre që ti botonin nëpër gazeta dhe ti jepin në televizion.

Në rrethana të tilla, kur Ministria e Mbrojtjes nuk lejoi që persona të tjerë të dispononin kopje të dokumenteve të dhuruara nga koloneli V. Hofman, mu desh të ndiqja rrugë të tërthorta për ti shtënë ato në dorë. Z. Uran Butka iu drejtua Arkivit të Shtetit që të zbatohej legjislacioni në fuqi dhe ti kërkohej Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes që ti dorëzonte Arkivit kopje të atyre dokumenteve. Ndërkaq deputeti dhe sekretari i Komisionit të Mbrojtjes të Kuvendit të Shqipërisë, z. Astrit Bushati, vazhdimisht e me insistim për disa muaj i kërkoi Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes që ti dorëzoheshin kopje të këtyre dokumenteve, por nuk arriti ti merrte ato. Vetëm pas kërkesës së përsëritur të nënkryetares së Kuvendit, z. Jozefina Topalli, Ministria e Mbrojtjes u detyrua në maj të vitit 2002 tia jepte fotokopjet e tyre z. Jozefina Topalli dhe ti depozitonte ato në Arkivin e Shtetit.

Mbajtja e fshehtë e fotokopjeve të këtyre dokumenteve krijoi mundësinë për keqinformimin e opinionit publik prej disa personave. Gazeta "Ushtria", organ qendror i Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes, më datën 1 mars të vitit 2002 botoi si kryeartikull të saj një intervistë me dhuruesin e fotokopjeve të të dy dokumenteve: "Dokumenti: "Ushtari i fundit gjerman iku nga Shqipëria më 29 nëntor `44". Përmbajtja e këtij titulli nuk pasqyrohet në dokumentet e dhuruara. Krahas kësaj interviste, në gazetën "Ushtria" u botua me faksimile letra që koloneli V. Hofman i ka dërguar gjeneralmajorit Pëllumb Qazimi, si edhe faksimile me paragrafë prej të dy dokumenteve e që janë pothuajse të palexueshme. Në letrën në gjuhën shqipe, të firmosur nga koloneli V. Hofman, është shkruar : "Korpusi XXI alpin lëshoi më 29. 11. 1944 qytetin e fundit të madh të Shqipërisë, Shkodrën. Prandaj kjo datë mund të quhet fundi i pushtimit të Shqipërisë". Në tekstin e intervistës, pasi përsëritet fraza e mësipërme, vijohet: "Është shkruar pikërisht kështu, e zeza mbi të bardhë". Për këto fjalë të dhëna më sipër nuk është dhënë asnjë pjesë e cituar nga dokumenti. Po më 1 mars të vitit 2002 gazeta "Zëri i Popullit", duke e paraqitur ish-këshilltarin gjerman, kolonelin V. Hofman, me gradën e gjeneralit, botoi artikullin "Dokumenti, një shuplakë historike mbi falsifikatorët". Kjo gazetë botoi gjithashtu edhe një prononcim të Xhemil Frashërit, si edhe një foto të fotokopjeve të të dy dokumenteve të vendosur në një kornizë xhami, për të dëshmuar në këtë mënyrë se kishte "arsye" se pse kopjet e këtyre dokumenteve nuk u jepeshin të tjerëve. Edhe gazeta "Kushtrim brezash", po më 1 mars të vitit 2002, dha njoftimin e shkurtër për dorëzimin e dy dokumenteve nga koloneli V. Hofman. Për të dëshmuar se gjoja këto dokumente vertetojnë se Shkodra është çliruar më 29 nëntor të vitit 1944, Xhelal Gjeçovi, më 29 mars të vitit 2002, ka botuar në gazetën "Shekulli" një artikull me titullin: "Historia dhe vlera e një dokumenti". Edhe ky autor nuk ka cituar asnjë pjesë a frazë prej dy dokumenteve të dhuruara. Në vend të tyre Xh. Gjeçovi ka risjellë dokumente të përdorura në shkrimet e mëparshme të tij ("Zëri i Popullit" 21. 10. 1997; po aty 29. ll. 1997; "Shekulli" 22. ll. 1999) dhe të Xhemil Frashërit ("Zëri i Popullit" 28. ll. 1999; "Studime historike" 2000, nr. 1-2). Këto shkrime janë shqyrtuar imtësisht në librin tim "28 nëntor 1944 - Dita e Çlirimit të Shqipërisë" (Tiranë 2001) dhe kam treguar pasaktësistë dhe shtrembërimet që u janë bërë dokumenteve gjatë sundimit tiranik të E. Hoxhës, veçanërisht nga vetë Xh. Frashëri me shkrimet e botuara prej tij në organet e sipërpërmendura.

Ndërkaq gazeta "Ballkan" botoi më 4 prill të vitit 2002 artikullin pa emër autori: "Rikthehet debati: Kur u çlirua Shqipëria?". Në këtë artikull jepet se nga përmbajtja e dokumenteve, të dhuruara prej kolonelit V. Hofman, nuk del se Shkodra është çliruar më 29 nëntor.

Kur Ministria e Mbrojtjes i dorëzoi z. Jozefina Topalli fotokopjet e të dy dokumenteve ushtarake gjermane, thuajse në të njëjtën kohë dhe jo rastësisht, por me shpresën se njerëz të tjerë nuk do të guxonin të merreshin më me çështjen e datës së çlirimit të Shqipërisë, reagoi politikisht ndaj artikullit pa emër autori, të botuar dy muaj më parë në gazetën "Ballkan", një punonjës i Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes, koloneli Sali Onuzi, me shkrimin: "Hoffman: Forcat gjermane u tërhoqën përfundimisht nga Shkodra më 29 nëntor 1944" (gaz. "Kushtrim brezash", 7, 14 dhe 21 qershor 2002). Ky shkrim i gjatë i tij është hartuar me fjalorin dhe stililin anakronik demaskues të komisarëve politikë enveristë të ushtrisë, të cilët, pasi tirani gjaksor E. Hoxha "zbulonte" herëpashere armiq në radhët e saj, ata i mbanin iso dhe vijonin denoncimin nëpër mbledhje të ndryshme, madje edhe vetë këta, me fantazinë e tyre të sëmurë, arrinin "të zbulonin" armiq të tjerë. Shkrimi i Sali Onuzit dëshmon më së miri se sa larg është depolitizimi i vërtetë i një pjese të ushtarakëve të lartë të ushtrisë sonë.

Pasi ka dhënë të përkthyera me pasaktësi pjesët e dokumenteve ku përmendet Shkodra (gjë që vë në dyshim edhe përkthimin shqip të letrës dhe të intervistës së kolonelit V. Hofman), koloneli S. Onuzi ka bërë këtë interpretim të gabuar të përmbajtjes së tyre: "Pra në të dy dokumentet, thelbi i informacionit është i njëjtë: është regjistruar më 30 nëntor si informacion ditor për veprimtarinë e një dite dhe është e kuptueshme se përfshin datën 29 nëntor. Më 30 nëntor informacioni nuk mund të quhet më ditor për datën 28 nëntor". Në vijim S. Onuzi ka përsëritur po ato dokumente që janë përdorura më parë në shkrimet e Xh. Frashërit dhe të Xh. Gjeçovit.

Në artikujt e tyre, që japin të njëjtat gjëra, në vend që të shqyrtohen të gjitha burimet historike për datën e çlirimit të Shkodrës, ata kanë përzgjedhur një sasi fare të kufizuar dokumentesh pa ua shqyrtuar përmbajtjen. Në shkrimet e tyre nuk jepen dokumentet e shumta që tregojnë se Shkodra dhe Shqipëria janë çliruar më 28 nëntor. Ata injorojnë realitete të tilla, se më 1944 kjo datë është kremtuar në të gjithë Shqipërinë si dita e çlirimit (prandaj qeveria dhe organet e tjera shtetërore erdhën në Tiranë 11 ditë pas çlirimit të saj, më 28 nëntor), se në vendimet që morën më 28 nëntor të vitit 1944 organet e larta të pushtetit komunist, si edhe në fjalimin që vetë E. Hoxha ka mbajtur në Tiranë po atë ditë e kanë quajtur 28 nëntorin si datë të çlirimit të Shqipërisë. Më mirë se kushdo tjetër datën e çlirimit të qytetit të tyre e kanë ditur vetë shkodranët. Në Shkodër 28 nëntori vijoi të kremtohej si dita e çlirimit edhe në vitin 1945, siç e dëshmon shtypi lokal i kohës (foto 1), artikuj të të cilit për këtë datë i kam ribotuar në librin kushtuar datës së çlirimit. Ato që kam thënë në këtë libër nuk po i përsëris. Për datën e çlirimit të Shqipërisë vijon këmbëngulja e autorëve të mësipërm, të cilët keqpërdorin burimet dhe të dhënat historike për të disinformuar opinionin publik.

Xh. Frashëri e Xh. Gjeçovi vazhdimisht kanë përdorur në shkrimet e tyre dy trakte, të 28 dhe 30 nëntorit 1944, i pari i Këshillit Nacionalçlirimtar të Shkodrës dhe i dyti i është atribuar qëllimisht për disinformim po këtij Këshilli. Trakti i parë është titulluar "Drejt çlirimit" dhe në fund mban datën "28 nanduer 1944" dhe ka frazën "Mbas çlirimit të Tiranës vetëm Shkodra mbeti pa u çlirue". Trakti është ribotuar i plotë në librin e K. Biçokut, 28 nëntor 1944 (f. 65-68). Për studiuesin, që i njeh të gjitha burimet për datën e çlirimit të Shkodrës, trakti i mësipërm nuk bie ndesh me burimet e shumta që tregojnë se Shkodra është çliruar mbasditen e 28 nëntorit, sepse trakti duhet të jetë shtypur natën e 27-28 nëntorit ose së shumti në mëngjesin e 28 nëntorit, kur gjermanët ende nuk ishin larguar nga rajoni i Shkodrës. Madje pjesa e këtij trakti: "roja që vetë populli ka ba mbramë vullnetarisht nëpër lagjet e vërteton një fakt të tillë dhe dëshmon se ay s`ka qenë kurrë me okupatorin e këlyshët e tij", tregon se natën e 27-28 nëntorit praparojat e ushtrisë gjermane ishin tërhequr nga qyteti i Shkodrës dhe ishin vendosur në periferi të tij, sepse pjesa kryesore e trupave gjermane ishin larguar nga Shqipëria. Edhe më i qëllimshëm është interpretimi që i kanë bërë traktit të 30 nëntorit me titull "Shkodra u çlirua" (foto 2), në të cilin nuk thuhet se Shkodra është çliruar më 29 nëntor. Ky trakt është shkruar toskërisht, më letër e me shkronja të ndryshme nga ato të traktit të 28 nëntorit. Megjithëse nuk ka të shënuar atë që e ka hartuar, në ribotimet që i janë bërë më pas, qëllimisht për të keqinformuar, i është atribuar Këshillit Nacionalçlirimtar të Shkodrës. Trakti duhet të jetë shtypur në Tiranë, sepse atë ditë shtypi nuk kishte dalë nga që vijonte për të tretën ditë festimi i çlirimit të Shqipërisë. Falsifikimin e emrit të subjektit që e ka hartuar traktin e ka bërë për herë të parë Instituti i Historisë së Partisë pranë KQ të PPSH në vëllimin "Thirrje dhe Trakte të Partisë Komuniste të Shqipërisë 1941-1944" (Tiranë 1962, f. 607-608).

Në shkrimet e autorëve të mësipërm janë përzgjedhur për tu keqinterpretuar edhe disa dokumente ushtarake gjermane. Këto dokumente përgjithësisht janë shënime shumë të përmbledhura e në formë ditaresh të komandave eprore të ushtrisë gjermane, të hartuara larg tokave shqiptare dhe zakonisht disa muaj pas informacioneve që kanë marrë nga komandat ushtarake vartëse. Prandaj ato, siç kam shkruar edhe më parë, japin data të ndryshme për çlirimin e Shkodrës, 28, 29 e 30 nëntor, madje edhe 4 dhjetor. Njëri prej këtyre dokumenteve, i përdorur prej të gjithë autorëve të mësipërm, është: "29. 11. Urat, që kalojnë në Bunë dhe Drin të Shkodrës, u shkatërruan. Praparoja gjendet në Koplik". Sipas këtij dokumenti Kopliku edhe më 29 nëntor vijonte të ishte nën pushtimin gjerman. Kjo nuk është e vërtetë dhe dëshmon për pasaktësitë kronologjike që kanë dokumentet ushtarake gjermane.

Autorët e mësipërm dhe të tjerë, krahas keqpërdorimit të dokumenteve historike për datën e çlirimit të Shqipërisë, në të njëjtën mënyrë kanë vepruar edhe për pasqyrimin e ngjarjeve të njohura historike, siç është p.sh. festa kombëtare e Jugosllavisë, 29 nëntori.

Disa herë kam vënë në dukje se, në kuadrin e politikës antikombëtare të E. Hoxhës për bashkimin e Shqipërisë me Jugosllavinë, data 29 nëntor u bë festë zyrtare e Shqipërisë (në kundërshtim me të vertetën historike dhe me kriteret që përdoren për caktimin e datave të festave kombëtare e shtetërore) për ta kremtuar në të njëjtën ditë me festën kombëtare të Jugosllavise, e cila e përkujton 29 nëntorin e vitit 1943, datën kur u mbajt në Jajcë Mbledhja II e Këshillit Antifashist Nacionalçlirimtar të Jugosllavisë (AVNOJ), si datë të shënuar kur u hodhën themelet organizative të shtetit komunist titist. Vendimet e AVNOJ-it u imituan pas disa muajsh, më 24 maj 1944, nga E. Hoxha në Kongresin e Përmetit.

Autorëve të mësipërm u është shtuar edhe Ana Lalaj. Ata disa herë janë prononcuar për çështjen e kësaj date, duke shtrëmbëruar të vertetën. A. Lalaj ka shkruar më 1997 se 29 nëntori paska qenë "data e çlirimit të Beogradit" ("Gazeta Shqiptare", 31 tetor 1997). Ky qytet është çliruar më 20 tetor 1944 ("Enciklopedija Jugoslavije, l, Zagreb, 1955", f. 447). Në emisionin televiziv të transmetuar në mëngjesin e datës 29 nëntor 2001 në "Vizion +" Ana Lalaj ka deklaruar një të pavërtetë tjetër: "29 nëntori si festë e Jugosllavisë është vënë më 1946, kurse e jona më 1945".

E verteta është ndryshe. Disa herë kam shkruar se 29 nëntori i vitit 1943, si festë kombëtare e Jugosllavisë, është kremtuar qysh në fillim, siç e ka dhënë edhe një kronikë e botuar në gazetën "Bashkimi" më 30 nëntor të vitit 1945 dhe që përshkruan kremtimin e saj në Tiranë nga Legata Jugosllave (foto 3).

Kurse vendimi për kremtimin e 29 nëntorit si festë të çlirimit të Shqipërisë është marrë nga Kryesia e Këshillit ANÇ më 9 nëntor të vitit 1945 (disa anëtarë të kësaj Kryesie e kanë kundërshtuar datën 29 nëntor dhe votuan kundër saj) dhe u botua në "Gazetën Zyrtare" më 30 nëntor të vitit 1945, prandaj zyrtarisht ajo filloi të kremtohej në Shqipëri në vitin 1946, sepse në nenin 8 të vendimit është shkruar: "Kjo ligjë hyn në fuqi ditën e botimit të saj në "Gazetën Zyrtare" (Procesverbali i mbledhjes së 9 nëntorit të Kryesisë së Këshillit Antifashist Nacionalçlirimtar është botuar për here të parë i plotë nga K. Biçoku, 28 nëntor 1944, f. 71-77) . Për këtë arësye, në vitin 1945 Kryesia e Këshillit Antifashist Nacionalçlirimtar, jo me rastin e 29 nëntorit, por "me rastin e 28 nëntorit" shpalli "faljen dhe uljen e dënimeve për të dënuarit si kriminelë lufte dhe armiq të popullit" (gazeta "Bashkimi" 28. 11. 1945; "Gazeta Zyrtare", nr. 76, 1.12. 1945). 

Zhurma dhe keqpërdorimi që u bë me dy dokumentet ushtarake gjermane, fotokopjet e të cilëve koloneli V. Hofman ia dhuroi gjeneralmajorit Pëllumb Qazimi, më detyron të ndalem në përmbajtjen e tyre. Përkthimin e dokumenteve në gjuhën shqipe e kanë bërë dy studiues gjermanë dhe përkthimi i tyre ka ndryshime të rëndësishme me ato që u janë bërë dokumenteve në artikullin pa emër autori të gazetës "Ballkan" dhe në artikullin e kolonelit S. Onuzi.

Vetëm njëri nga dy dokumentet e dhuruara nga koloneli V. Hofman është nxerrë nga arkivi. Ai ka titullin "Pjesë nga ditari i luftës i Komandës Supreme të Juglindjes në Zagreb (Agram), me nr. shkrese 3, faqe 673 i 30 nëntorit 1944. Për situatën në Frontin e Adriatikut" (Auszug aus dem Kriegstagebuch des Oberbefehlshaber Südost in Agram. I a - KTB nr. 3. Seite 673. Vom 30. November 1944. Zur Lage an der "Adria-Front"). Vetë dokumenti është një lloj formulari i shtypur, i ndarë në dy kolona të emërtuara përkatësisht: "Data, ora, vendi dhe lloji i gazermës" (Tag, Uhrzeit, Ort und Art Unterkunft) dhe "Paraqitja e ngjarjeve (Më të rëndësishmet: Vlerësimi i situatës [armiku dhe mjetet]. Koha e hyrjes dhe e daljes së informacioneve dhe të urdhërave)" (D a r s t e l l u n g d e r E r e i g n i s s e (Dabei wichtig: Beurteilung der Lage [Feind und eigene]. Eingangs und Abgangszeiten von Meldungen und Befehlen)) (foto 4, shih numrin e kaluar). Nën titullin e kolonës së parë, që zë rreth ¼ e faqes, është shënuar me makinë shkrimi: "30. 11. 1944 Drejtimi është Zagrebi" (30. 11. 1944 Führungsabteilung Agram). Kurse nën titullin e kolonës së dytë, po me makinë shkrimi, është shkruar: "Për situatën: Grupi ushtarak E" (Zur Lage: H. Gr. E). Pas këtyre në mënyrë shumë koncize janë dhënë ngjarjet kryesore në fillim ato të "Frontit të Lindjes", në vijim ato të "Frontit të Adriatikut" dhe të "Egjeut". Në to del qartë se janë përfshirë ngjarjet më të rëndësishme të të tria ditëve, 28, 29 dhe 30 nëntor, duke i veçuar ato njëra nga tjetra. Ja teksti për dy frontet e fundit:

"Adria-Front:

Skutari geräumt. Öffnung der neuen Marschstrasse XXI. AK. nach Matesevo schreitet gegen zähen Feind nur langsam vorwärts. Bei andauernden Kämpfen im Raum Lise auflebende Gefechts-Tätigkeit an HKL S und SW Mostar.

XCI. AK. z.b.V. hat bei flüssigen Marschgewegungen Nacht 29./30.11. Novi Pazar geräumt Feind folgt zögernd. Gren. Rgt. 47 am 30.11. früh aus Prijepolje zur Öffnung Strasse nach Brodarevo-Bijelopolje angetreten.

Ägäis:

Am 28.11. Feindanlandung im N-Teil auf Insel Piskopi, alle Angriffe in Liwadia-Bucht abgewiesen, Feindverband gab Kampf auf und zog sich in Richtung Simi zurück".

Përkthimi shqip:

"Fronti i Adriatikut:

Shkodra u zbraz. Hapja e rrugës së re për marshimin e korparmatës XXI për në Mateshevo, për shkak të qëndresës së fortë të armikut, është vetëm e ngadaltë. Luftimet ndërkohë vijojnë pa ndërprerje në zonën e Linzës dhe rigjallërohet veprimtaria luftarake në HKL të Jugut dhe të Jugperendimit të Mostarit.

E ndjekur me ngurim nga armiku, Korpormata XCI, me detyrë speciale, ka braktisur Novipazarin me marshim të pandërprerë natën e 29-30 nëntorit. Regjimenti i 47 i Granatierëve më 30 nëntor në mëngjes është nisur nga Priepolja për hapjen e rrugës në Brodarevo-Bjelopolje.

Egjeu:

Më 28. 11 trupat armike kanë desantuar në pjesën veriore të ishullit Piskop dhe u sprapsën të gjitha sulmet e tyre në gjirin e Livadias. Grupimi armik hoqi dorë nga luftimet dhe u tërhoq në drejtim të Simit".

(Përkthimi i Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes është: "Fronti i Adriatikut: Shkodra u zbraz. Marshimi i ri përpara korparmatës XXI për Mateshevo, për shkak të qëndresës së armikut, është i ngadaltë. Luftimet, ndërkohë, vijojnë në zonën me gjallërimin e veprimtarisë luftarake pranë HKL S dhe SV Mostar").

Ky dokument është hartuar në përputhje me kornizat e një formulari dhe ka kërkesa të parapërcaktuara. Ndër to është i detyrueshëm edhe shënimi i datës për të treguar kohën e veprimeve luftarake në terren. Prandaj data 30 nëntor e tij tregon zhvillimin e ngjarjeve dhe jo datën kur është hartuar dokumenti. Ngjarjet e rëndësishme të ditëve të mëparshme janë shënuar sipas datave përkatëse të 28 dhe 29 nëntorit. Hartimi i tij në Zagreb padyshim është bërë disa kohë pas ngjarjeve që përmenden në të, sepse informacioni nga rajonet e largëta, si psh Shqipëria, për të shkuar në Zagreb dhe, më pas, për tu përpunuar, përmbledhur e hedhur nëpër formularë, siç është dokumenti në fjalë, kërkonin kohë dhe nuk mund të bëheshin menjëherë. Prandaj ato kanë edhe pasaktësi kronologjike, sepse informacionet shkonin me vonesë te komandat eprore dhe në to përfshiheshin të përmbledhura episode të ndryshme, ku të parëndësishmit, siç ishte p.sh. largimi i qetë i praparojës së ushtrisë gjermane nga Shkodra, përfshiheshin në datat e episodeve luftarake të rëndësishme.

Dokumenti tjetër ka të dhëna më të hollësishme, prandaj me të drejtë është marrë si më i rëndësishmi nga koloneli V. Hofman, i cili e ka shënuar me një shigjetë pjesën e tij për Shqipërinë (foto 5). Këtë dokument ai e ka marrë nga vëllimi "Ditari sekret i Komandës së Wehrmacht-it në Luftën e Dytë Botërore 1939-1945, Vëllimi 11, 01. 09 - 31. 12. 1944" (Die Geheimen Tagesberichte der Deutschen Wehrmachtsführung im Zweiten Weltkrieg 1939-1945, Band 11, 01. 09 - 31. 12. 1944, Osnabrück, 1984), të botuar nga Kurt Mehner në vitin 1984 në Osnabrück të Gjermanisë. Titulli i dokumentit është: "Informacionet ditore nga 30 nëntori 1944" (Tagesmeldungen vom 30. November 1944). Dokumenti është hartuar shumë i përmbledhur në formë ditari nga Komanda e Wehrmacht-it në Berlin sipas informacioneve që i kanë ardhur nga komandat ushtarake vartëse që vepronin në fronte të ndryshme të luftës. Rrjedhimisht ai është hartuar shumë kohë pas datës 30 nëntor 1944 dhe në të janë pasqyruar ngjarjet kryesore të kësaj date, si dhe, po ashtu si dokumenti i dhënë më parë, edhe ato të datave 28 e 29 nëntor, të cilat dallohen qartë në faksimilen e dokumentit. Prandaj edhe pjesët përkatëse nuk po i japim të transkriptuara e të përkthyera. Ja teksti gjermanisht i pjesës së dokumentit për Shqipërinë dhe rajonin pranë saj:

"LXXXXI A. K. z.b.V.: Novipazar ohne wesentlichen Feinddruck geräumt. Auf Plevlja angesetzte Rgt.-Gruppe 22. I. D. gegenüber zähem Widerstand Jabuka-Pass genommen.

Adria-Front: XXI. Geb. A. K.: Skutari geräumt. Nachhuten im Absetzen in Aufnahmestellung an Nordostausläufen Skutari-See. Wiederholt gegen Westteil Brückenkopf Bioce geführte Bandenangriffe abgewiesen. Zum Angriff aus Brückenkopf angetretene Rgt.-Gruppe gegen Widerstand nach Überwindung grösserer Geländeschwierigkeiten Raum um Klopot (8 km. nordnordostwärts Bioce) gewonnen".

Përkthimi shqip:

"Korparmata LXXXXI, me detyrë speciale: Novipazari është zbrazur pa kundërveprim të rëndësishëm të armikut. Grupi i regjimentit 22. I. D., që do të shkonte në Plevlja, ka marrë qafën e Jabukës duke pasur qëndresë të fortë.

Fronti i Adriatikut: Zona e Korparmatës XXI: Shkodra është zbrazur. Praparoja, duke u tërhequr, ka zënë vend në skajin verilindor të liqenit të Shkodrës. Disa herë janë kthyer mbrapsht sulme bandash që ishin drejtuar kundër pjesës perëndimore të pikës mbështetëse Bioce. Grupi i regjimentit, që ishte përqendruar për sulm nga pika mbështetëse, ka marrë zonën rreth Klopotit (8 km. në verilindje të Bioces) duke u ndeshur me qëndresën e madhe dhe me vështirësitë e terrenit".

(Përkthimi i Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes është: "Fronti i Adriatikut: Korparmata XXI malore zbrazi Shkodrën. Praparoja tërhiqet në pozicion pritjeje në bregun verilindor të liqenit të Shkodrës. Në mënyrë të përsëritur nga perëndimi ka zbrapsur sulmet e zhvilluara nga bandat kundër kryeurës Bioçe. Grup-regjimenti, që sulmon nga kryeura kundër rezistencës, mbasi ka mposhtur vështirësi të terrenit, ka fituar Kllopotin (8 km në verilindje të Bioçes)".

Ky dokument i Komandës së ushtrisë gjermane, i hartuar në Berlin, ashtu siç ka të emërtuar edhe titullin e tij, flet për ngjarjet e 30 nëntorit dhe, siç e tregon faksimilja e tij, në te janë veçuar ngjarjet e rëndësishme të datave 28 dhe 29 nëntor. Që në dokument janë rrëfyer ngjarjet e 30 nëntorit e dëshmon edhe përmendja në të e largimit të gjermanëve nga Novipazari. Sipas librit "Kronologjia e Luftës Çlirimtare të Popujve të Jugosllavisë" (Hronologija Oslobodilaèke Borbe Naroda Jugoslavije 1941-1945), të botuar nga Instituti Ushtarak i Beogradit më 1964, Novipazari është çliruar më 30 nëntor (f. 1020, foto 6). Prandaj janë të gabuara deklarimet e ish-këshilltarit ushtarak gjerman, kolonelit V. Hofman, se "Korpusi XXI alpin lëshoi më 29. 11. 1944 qytetin e fundit të madh të Shqipërisë, Shkodrën. Prandaj kjo datë mund të quhet fundi i pushtimit të Shqipërisë". Këto deklarime të kolonelit V. Hofman mund të shpjegohen prej lokalizimit të gabuar që, me "ndihmën" e punonjësve të Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes, duhet t`i ketë bërë rajonit të Klopotit (që gjendet në verilindje të Podgoricës), duke e ngatërruar me Koplikun. Prandaj ai ka shkruar "qytetin e fundit të madh të Shqipërisë, Shkodrën", duke nënkuptuar se Kopliku ishte një qendër e vogël banimi dhe rrjedhimisht i parëndësishëm për të shënuar e përkujtuar datën e çlirimit të tij. Gjithashtu mund të vihet një hije dyshimi për saktësinë e përkthimit shqip të letrës dhe të intervistës së kolonelit V. Hofman, po të nisemi, siç është treguar më sipër, nga pasaktësia e përkthimit shqip që Ministria e Mbrojtjes u ka bërë dy dokumenteve të dhuruara prej tij.

Në përfundim të këtij shkrimi theksojmë se, në kundërshtim me statusin e saj si institucion i depolitizuar, Ministria e Mbrojtjes në këtë rast hyri në lojën e atyre që, për qëllime politike, i manipulojnë dokumentet për të shtrembëruar të vertetën historike. Përfundimi se "Shkodra është çliruar më 28 nëntor 1944", të cilin e ka dhënë Komisioni i Posaçëm, që u ngrit në vitin 1993 me porosi të presidentit të Shqipërisë, z. Sali Berisha, nuk është kundërshtuar nga asnjë institucion shkencor ose komision studiuesish. Deri tani kanë dalë kundër tij vetëm individë të veçantë, të cilët a priori e kanë kundërshtuar politikisht përfundimin e Komisionit të Posaçëm për datën e çlirimit të Shqipërisë dhe jo shkencërisht mbi bazën e të dhënave tërësore të burimeve historike dhe të shqyrtimit të përmbajtjes së tyre. Për të vërtetën historike, se Shqipëria është çliruar më 28 nëntor të vitit 1944, po jap edhe një të dhënë tjetër burimore që lidhet me vetë Ministrinë e Mbojtjes dhe që unë nuk e kam paraqitur në librin "28 nëntor 1944 Dita e Çlirimit të Shqipërisë". Kjo e dhënë është medalja e çlirimit.

Në një vendim të Qeverisë për medaljen e çlirimit është shënuar se medaljen e çlirimit e meritonin ata persona që kanë qenë në radhët e formacioneve partizane deri më 28 nëntor të vitit 1944. Në zbatim të këtij vendimi, Ministria e Luftës dhe e Mbrojtjes Kombëtare më 23 nëntor 1945 nxori qarkoren përkatëse (për ekzistencën e saj pati mirësinë të më njoftonte z. Albert Kotini, i cili më dhuroi edhe një fotokopje të këtij dokumenti), ku është shkruar: "Medaljen e çlirimit e marrin: a) Të gjithë ata që deri më datë 28 Nëntor 1944 [nënvizimi i K. B.] ishin nën armë nër [ndër, K. B.] reparte operuese, nër reparte të prapavijave ose nër Komanda dhe ente ushtarake. b) Të gjithë ata që kanë qenë nër reparte operuese të prapavijave ose nër Komanda dhe ente ushtarake por që para datës 28 Nëntor janë larguar nga ushtria me një urdhër epror (kalim në lirim, në Pushtet ose çmobilizim t`urdhëruar nga Komanda e Përgjithshme)" (foto 7). Kurse certifikata e Medaljes së Çlirimit, që është lëshuar nga Presidiumi i Kuvendit Popullor dhe që e kanë marrë shumë veteranë, ka këtë motivacion: "Ka marrë pjesë në rjeshtat e Ushtris Nacional-Çlirimtare Shqiptare dhe me armë në dorë ka luftuar kundra okupatorit dhe tradhëtarëve deri në çlirimin e plotë t` Atdheut [nënvizimi i K. B.] dhe të Popullit Shqiptar" (foto 8). Kështu që edhe në dokumentet e vetë Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes, që në shkurt të vitit 2002 doli në ballë të mashtrimeve për datën e çlirimit të vendit tonë, 28 nëntori i vitit 1944 është quajtuar si datë e çlirimit të Shqipërisë.

Kasem BIÇOKU

----------


## ILovePejaa

PO kush e cliroj Shqiperin? 
Po kush e cliroj Yugoslavine?

Kush nga ju me nje pergjigje jo te gjate ka mundesi te me tregoj?

Kalofshit mire.

----------


## Pasiqe

Shqiperine e cliroi gjenerali Patton dhe forcat amerikane si dhe Stalini me forcat sovjetike. Asnjeri prej tyre nuk hyri ne Shqiperi, por kjo s'do te thote aspak qe ishin forcat komuniste shqiptare qe munden forcat gjermane. Clirimi i Shqiperise i detyrohet thjesht terheqjes se forcave gjermane nga Shqiperia, meqenese nuk po fitonin, madje po humbnin ne zona te tjera. Me Nentor te 1944 amerikanet kishin hyre ne Itali e France e po rrezikonin te hynin ne Gjermani. Ushtria e Kuqe po hynte nga Polonia. C'pune kishin gjermanet te cajshin derrasat e te perdornin forca ne Shqiperi kur po u hynte armiku ne shtepi te vet?

Per te kuptuar mire kete te gjithe ata qe kane ndonje gjysh apo stergjysh deshmor dhe asnje nuk u ka thene se si u vra gjyshi, mund te konsultojne arkivat gjermane te cilat thone se ne Shqiperi jane vrare 7 gjermane ne luften e dyte boterore. Po, lexuat shume mire,  numri me fat 7 eshte ai i gjermaneve te vrare ne territor shqiptar gjate luftes se dyte boterore.

Pyetja lind e natyrshme: Po 28 000 deshmoret kush i vrau?

Edhe pergjigjja del e natyrshme: Mund te jene vrare nga gjermanet, italianet, dhe forcat balliste. Por lind nje pyetje tjeter: Sa italiane dhe balliste u vrane? Sidomos, sa balliste u vrane? A kemi te dhena per ta? Ishin me shume apo me pak se 28 000? Dhe nese ishin me pak, a kemi te drejte te themi qe komunistet, te cilet vrane 7 gjermane (dhe ndoshta pak me teper breshkaxhinj), e fituan luften me ballistet, kur gjate luftes se tyre pati me shume te vrare partizane sesa balliste?

Nese u vrane me shume partizane sesa balliste dhe shumica e ketyre partizaneve u vrane ne lufte kunder ballisteve atehere fitorja e Ushtrise Nacionalclirimtare nuk ka asnje vlere ne rang boteror, dhe kontributi qe forcat partizane u dhane fitores kunder nazifashizmit ishte minimal, pasi shqiptare thjesht vrane njeri tjetrin dhe nuk eshte se u moren shume me gjermanet e italianet.

Ky eshte nje perfundim i trishtuar po jo i pamatur i nje nga lufterat e pakta te fituara nga populli shqiptar.

Me kundershtoni me argumenta qe te me hiqni trishtimin qe me japin keto te dhena.

----------


## SpaceAce

Po ca te dhenash te te japim o Zombie, qe sic ke emrin qenke edhe vete? Po qafsh mu, me verte e ke kur thu qe 7 gjermane jane vra ne L2B ne Shqiperi? po ne nji vit e gjysem me verte i ha ato dokrra qe vetem 7 jane vra? Me vjen vertet keq per inteligjencen tende, nqse e beson kete fakt. Per faktet e tjera: Sa balliste jane vrare, sa partizane, sa italiane mund te diskutohet sa te duash, po mos ja thuaj njeriu kete punen e 7 gjermaneve se do qeshin njerezit me ty.
Edhe sa per ate se kush e fitoi Luften, fakti qe erdhi ne pushtet xhaxhi ne '44 do te thote qe ballistet dolen me gisht ne goje. Eshte e vertete qe ndoshta po te mos ishte ne krize, Ushtria Gjermane nuk kishte ikur nga Shqiperia, por te mohosh luften qe eshte bere eshte thjesht injorance dhe asgje me teper.
Tung

----------


## Albo

Lufta Nacional Clirimtare eshte bere ne formen e nje lufte guerrile pasi partizanet shqiptare as qe mendohej te benin nje lufte frontale me nje ushtri gjermane qe i kishte vene synim vetes te pushtonte boten. Ne kete kuader, ne nderojme te gjithe te renet e asaj lufte qe e dhane jeten e tyre per lirine e Shqiperise.

Rregjimi komunist nga ana tjeter i ka meshuar fort luftes nacional clirimtare si nje "fitore e madhe" pa zene ne goje asnje faktor te huaj qe ndikoi ndjeshem ne fitoren e aleateve. Fare qarte, per plot 50 vjet Enver Hoxha e kompani e perdoren luften per qellime te pasterta politike. Shtoi kesaj edhe faktin e persekutimit dhe asgjesimit te drejtuesve komuniste te kohes, luftetareve te ballit kombetar, elites shqiptare, dhe "fitorja komuniste" la nje shije te hidhur ne memorien historike te shqiptareve. Pas 5 vjeteve lufte e pushtim, shqiptaret jetuan 50 vjet diktatore qe arriti deri aty sa u mohoi njerezve edhe te drejten te besojne ne Zot.

Mbi "konfliktin" e dates se clirimit

Te gjithe shqiptaret qe shkruajne mbi kete mosmareveshje, ose nisen nga ngjyrime politike, ose nga nostalgji ideologjike, ose deshira thjeshte per te kundershtuar. Te drejten per te vene ne vend nje te drejte historike, e kane vetem historianet shqiptaret te cilet duhet ta zhvillojne debatin e tyre rreth fakteve historike qe ata jane ne gjendje te sjellin. Ne shqiptaret e thjeshte, njihemi me keto fakte dhe pranojme si te vertete ato fakte qe jane me bindese dhe te mbeshtetura nga disa burime.

----------


## Pasiqe

Faleminderit Albo,

I/e dashur Space Ace, lufta nacionalclirimtare pak ka te beje me filma qe ti mund te kesh pare ne televizor, si "Shtigje lufte", apo "I treti". 

Nese kujton vertet se jane vrare shume gjermane, mund te shkosh te konsultosh arkivat. 

Une di te te them qe gjate luftes Gjermania kishte ligj qe per cdo gjerman te vrare te vriteshin 10 civila te marrur rastesisht (shpeshhere me shume). Kete ligj e aplikoi ne Shqiperi, Greqi madje edhe ne Itali. Ne Shqiperi kemi deshmoret e 4 Shkurtit (104 veta te vrare per kete aresye).

Ne Itali, partizanet vrane me nje atentat 30 gjermane, dhe shkaktuan vrasjen e 330 vetave ne Fosse Ardeatine afer Romes te njerezve te ndodhur aty rastesisht.

Ne Rome partizanet u urryen thelle per kete pune sepse u vrane 330 te pafajshem. Ligji gjerman ishte shume i qarte: 10 civile (shpeshhere me teper) per cdo gjerman te vrare. Partizanet qofte ne Itali qofte ne Shqiperi qofte ne Greqi shtinin ndonje pushke e vritnin ndonje kapiten, ose benin atentate. Kjo ishte lufta e tyre. Ne '44 u bene gjasme "Ushtri". Kjo ushtri ka luftuar kunder ballisteve, por a ka fituar? Sa partizane te vrare ka pasur? Sa balliste  u vrane? Une aty e shoh fitimin.

Ndryshe e bejme si ne socializem: 40 vjet fitore, asnje barazim e ne fund te renditjes.

Pershendetje

----------


## Enkela B.

po mire,
qa po behet fjale se e kane nderruar daten e clirimit te shqiperise?

----------


## Pasiqe

Po e dashur Enkela,

Albo thote se dita e 29 Nentorit eshte ajo e Jugosllavise qe iu imponua Shqiperise si dite clirimi, apo Enveri u tregua goxha entusiast ta caktonte si te tille.

Une shkoj me tutje e them qe nese Shqiperia u clirua nga gjermanet, kjo s'eshte fare merita e partizaneve.

Ata benin ca atentate pa lufte te hapur dhe duke mos respektuar rregullat e luftes. Per kete ndeshkoheshin nga gjermanet qe benin raprezalje dhe vrisnin te pafajshem. Gjermanet dogjen disa fshatra "partizane". Me politiken e tyre komunistet donin te perhapnin ne popull pakenaqesine dhe urrejtjen ndaj gjermaneve, por kjo nuk ka qene e vertete. Jo te gjithe ishin me komunistet.

----------


## SpaceAce

Ah Zombie, Zombie, me ty qenka vertete veshtire te merresh. Te thuash qe thjesht benin disa atentate eshte vertet driteshkurtesi, po mqse ty keshtu te eshte mbushur mendja, te mbajte e jotja, une nuk do rri te zbraz timen e te mbush tenden. Sa per filmat, i kam pare, e ndoshta jane te fryre, por te kalosh ne ekstremin tjeter e te thuash qe kane dredhur zinxhirin, eshte vertet teper. persa i perket asaj se kush e fitoi luften, nuk eshte kampionat qitje, kush vret me shume fiton me shume. Luften e fiton ai qe merr pushtetin ne dore. Sepse sipas kesaj logjike Bashkimi Sovjetik, me 27 milion te vrare ne lufte, nuk paska fituar, po hajde mbushja mendjen botes per kete...
Se fundmi, per "ligjin" e raportit 10 me 1, nuk ma do mendja qe i ke mbajtur pishen ligjvenesve gjermane, se cfare raporti vinin, sepse dihet gjithmone qe ne lufte ka dhe raprezalje, qe jane shenje evidente qe armikut, kushdo qofte ai i jane shkaktuar humbje. Raprezalje kane bere pak a shume te gjithe ne lufte, gjermanet, italianet, ballistet, partizanet, keto jane per fat te keq pjese e luftes (me e ndyra do te thoja). Dhe per ta mbyllur, duhet te pranojme qe Ushtria Nacionalclirimtare ne periudhen e fundit te luftes ka pasur rregullat dhe organizimin e saj, qe mund te linte per te deshiruar, por qe ekzistonte. Ju kujtoj qe ne fund te 1944 kishim 7 divizione dhe 3 korparmata . Formacione te rregullta kaluan edhe ne Jugosllavi (se cfare bene andej eshte teme diskutimi tjeter, nuk do te merrem me kete), por fakti eshte qe organizimi i ushtrise u be edhe ne saje te ndihmes teknike dhe armatimit nga aleatet.
Kaq

Gezuar te gjitheve 28-29 Nentorin. Vitin tjeter ishallah me te bashkuar se sivjet!!!

----------


## Iceberg

*Pse Enveri vendosi 29 Nentorin si dite te Clirimit?* 
Diskutoni nen driten e fakteve historike.

----------


## Tironsja

E vuri per servilizem te Serbis.
29 Nentori eshte dit

----------


## Tironsja

upstttt e shtypa ENTER pa dashje  :buzeqeshje: .

Pra 29 Nentori ehste dita e clirimit te Serbis.

----------


## Brari

Iceberg a nuk shikon ti qe ne Forum kjo teme eshte hapur me kohe dhe diskutohet prej disa ditesh.
Bashkangjitu shokve e mos hap Motel privat.

Tjeter..
Ne se ty kjo puna 29 nentorit te shqetson fillo ti i pari hidh mendimet e tua..
Asnji nga ne ska qen shok zyre me Enverin..Pse na pyet?
Je ngacmus a diskutues?
Fillo i pari e zbrazu..e pastaj tjeret..


Tirance vre kho...

29 Nentori  ishte per Jugosllavine e Titos nji feste ku perkujtohej  e ashtuquajtura "konference e AVNOJ-it" mbahtur gjate luftes ne Jugosllavine e okupuar nga Gjermanet ne nji vend te quajtur JAJCA ku kish dhe bazen shtabi i Titos...
 Per jugosllavine e Titos kjo konference dhe vendimet e saje ishin dicka e perafert  si me kongresin tone te Permetit.
Pra nuk ishte dat Clirimi.

Lufta politike ne Shqiperi qe filloj me 1991-92 per ceshtjen e 29 Nentorit ishte dicka simbolike dhe aspak e rendesishme per popullin.
Ne kohe diktaturash festat i feston populli me urdher nga lart.
Ne demokraci njeriu feston cka don vete.
Pra ceshtja se "iku tricikli  fundit gjerman nga shkodra me 28 a me 29 Nentor"  eshte nji pun boshe.

Pleqte e shkodres tregojne:

Sa po degjuan populli trim shkodran qe iku autokolona gjermane ne drejtim te Jugosllavise dolen ne rruge duke brohoritur..
Mirpo ne zyrat  bashkise gjermanet kishin harruar ca dokumenta dhe kthehet nji tricikel nga rruga dhe qetesisht vjen perseri ne qytet per ti marre.
Menjihere populli u zhduk  nga rruget sapo degjoj  zhurmen e triciklit.
Ata dy ushtaret gjermane ndaluan para zyrave hyn brenda moren ato dokumentat dhe u nisen perseri tek shoket e tyre..
Athere populli doli perseri nga furriqet  dhe filloj brohoritjet..

Kohet e fundit nji pensionist Gjerman..ish oficer i Ushtrise gjermane i dha ushtrise tone nji fotokopje dokumenti nga ditari tije ku i thote "clirimtareve" tone se mos u zini mos u grini se ne ikem ne filan dite..

Pra "Clirimtaret"  presin me qejf te madh tu tregoj ish pushtuesi se kur Ai, pushtuesi u "perzu" nga clirimtaret se vet clirimtaret nuk e dine mire ate pune..

PD-ja e mbushur me injorante nga qe nuk ishte as e zonja me ndertu rruge e ura e me vu ne pune ndonji fabrike u morr me te tilla ceshtje te cilat  vecse  i dhan shkas PS-se te grinte sallate e te luante rolin e "mbroteses se traditave historike te Shqiptareve".

Ne fakt vet PS ose PPSH as qe ka care drrasat te mbroje ndonji tradite historike apo figura te Luftes..
Gjenerali qe komandoi partizanet per clirimin e Tiranes ( heroi Popullit Dali Ndreu) u pushkatua nga PPSH  pa "cyk zori" me gjith gruan e tije qe ish shtazane.
Pra PPSH as qe i dhimbsej lufta apo deshmoret (nenat e deshmoreve ne Shqiperi kane ngordhur per buke ne kohen e PPSH-se..perjashto  ca Nena Bllokmenesh qe e kishin buken e siguruar) e as i dhimbseshin komandantet apo komisaret partizane..
Per nji fjal goje i ka pushkatuar PPSH qindra heroj te luftes..
Njisoj sikurse sot Hashim Thaqi e Xhavit Haliti (dy boset staliniste-mafioze te Kosoves)  vrasin cdo jave luftetare te shuqar te luftes..
Rasti fundit me vrasjen e dy herojve te luftes..komandant Drinit  dhe Uk Bytycit ..ngjan si dy pika uji me historine e hidhur te PPSH-se.

Pra ska rendsi 28 a 29..sepse jane thjesht festa ku gezojne bosat sa ne pallat brigadash e Vila qeveritare mes lluksit e Shampanjes..

Populli mjere ska shpi ..ska buke ..ska uje..e ska drita dhe cdo dite vajzat 10-15 vjecare perdhunohen nga banditet e kudo ndodhur.

----------


## Iceberg

I nderuar Brari,

Une nuk e di nese nje teme e tille eshte hapur me pare (megjithese kerkova dhe nuk verejta gje) megjithate qellimi im nuk eshte aspak provokimi pasi provokimet nuk jane ne natyren time.
Une padushim qe do i shprehja mendimet e mia po nuk desha qe diskutantet te ndikoheshin sado pak nga ato qe do shkruaja une ne kete teme. Shkak per kete u be fakti qe po lexoj ne gazeta qe shqiptaret jane ndare ne dy kampe per kujtimin e kesaj date se personalisht nuk besoj se ka shume aresye per ta festuar. Kjo date ne fund te fundit shenoi fillimin e drames se madhe per shqiptaret pasojat e se ciles i vuajme edhe sot e kesaj dite.

Nuk jam dakord me juve qe 29 ta per serbet eshte perkujtimi i konferences se Avnojt etj etj po eshte dita e Clirimit te Jugosllavise dhe per mendimin tim duke patur parasysh ndikimin e madh qe kishin komunistet Jugosllave tek PKShja dhe Enveri vete caktimi i 29 s nuk eshte aspak rastesi duhet patjeter te ishte ne nje date pasi Serbet po pergatisnin pas kuintave bashkimin e Shqiperise me Federaten Jugosllave.

Edhe sikur te ishte e vertete qe gjermani i fundit qenka larguar nga Shqiperia me 29 Nentor sic mundohen ta argumentojne filoserbet, vetem per faktin qe kete date e kishin serbet dhe aq me teper qe festa jone kombetare eshte me 28 nentor duhet te ishte lene si dite Dita e 28 Nentorit.

Sinqerisht
Iceberg

----------


## Brari

I nderuar Ice !


Lufta 28 apo 29 nuk eshte pun filo serbesh por  pune filoPPSH e  filo PD. 
Te siguroj se pervec nja 20-30 komunistesh te PPSH-se kusuri nuk ka ditur asgje se cfare eshte 29 Nentori per Jugosllavine.
Pra dhe ti nuk e di. Edhe njiher fiksoje ne tru.
29 nentor 1943 ne Jajce te Jugosllavise komunistet e Titos bene nji kuvend ku piketuan jugosllavine e ardhshme si federate e "popujve te "lire" etj etj.
Kte date ata e kane festuar si feste zyrtare te Jugosllavise.
Jugosllavia e Titos nuk festonte "clirimet" sepse per arsye historike Partizanet e Titos nuk  munden te jene  " clirimtare"  por ndihmes te Clirimtareve  te cilet jane USA , BRITANIA dhe RUSIA e Stalinit.
PPSH pikerisht mburrej me sloganin se AJO e ka cliruar vete vendin pa ndihmen e ushtareve te huaj.

Nejse..

Baza e PPSH-se nuk ishte  komunisti i kulturuar dhe filo i x ose y fuqie te huaj..por fshatari bageti koktrash e injorant..qe nuk njihte me shume se fshati i tije..
Elementi "Filo"  ne PPSH ka qene pakic qe shtypej sa here Enveri e Dridhte politiken.
Enveri hante pinte me Dushanin..Enveri vet pastaj shante Dushanin dhe ja fuste te tjereve si Filo-Dushana.

Kur Dushani (Mugosha) bridhte maleve te Vlores, Skraparit e Korces etj e organizonte "luften Clirimtare"  vec dy tre partizane dinin se Ai eshte nji Jugosllav,  kusuri e njihte si shoku nga "lart"  i Partise" te cilit i bindej cdo kuader partizan.

Kur Enveri hante pinte me Titon ja fuste anti-titove pastaj po vete u puth me Stalinin e ja futi te tjereve si gjoja "filo-Titiste"..
Po keshtu me Krushovin po keshtu me Mao ce Dunin e me radhe.. 

Elementi qe mbijetoi ne PPSH ishte elementi qe nuk kishte simpati per asnji ideal ose model te ndonji sistemi aplikuar ndokund.
Ky lloj elementi nuk cante drrasa se a eshte e mir Jugosllavia apo Kina apo Bashkimi sovietik apo Europa..Jo aspak..Ata shikonin te kuptonin..nga ka qef Enveri te dukemi..Kaq.
E keto kushte i plotsonin tipat plasteline te llojit RAMIZ Alia, Gogo Nushi, Mehmet e  Hysni Kapo si dhe TURMA e Partise pra baza poshte e perbere nga fshatar te uritur qe donin rrogen me mbush barkun e nuk u binte ne mend as per ideale e as per modele.

Po spekullohet me teorine e "filove".

Filot ishin njerez intelektuale qe aspironin per ideale te bukura..dhe keto ideale natyrisht nuk i gjenin ne Terbac e Vithkuq apo Hekal te Mallakastres por tek Bota e qyteteruar.

Kishte filo TITISTE ne kuptimin se u dukej me e bukur Socializmi Titist liberal e pa koperativa e pa Izolim stalinist enverist.
Kishte filo Hrushov qe u dukej se Krushovi beri mire qe e flaku figuren e ndyre te Stalinit.
Ka pas filo Ten hsia Pin qe mendonin se Teni ben mire qe hapet me Ameriken. e keshtu me radhe..
Pra Filot jane element progresist dhe i kulturuar.

Pse Gjinushi ngriti katundaret e Lushnjes dhe Llakatundit te Vlores?
Pikerisht se aty ska Filo e idealiste por thjesh fshatare vegla qe per nji cop rroge bejne ctu thot padroni.


Nji shembull:

Filo amariklanet ne Shqiperi jane kryesisht ato shtresa te popullsise qe kan pasur lidhje me ameriken. Krahas tyre jane dhe ata qe ben shkollen teknike te Fullcit. Krahas tyre jane ata qe u magjepsen nga Filmi amerikan etj..
Gjithe kjo Kategori nuk e donte Sistemin enverist dhe u persekuttua deri diku nga PPSH.

Kur erdhi Ambasadori Rajerson mbeshteti  fundosjen e PPSH-se dhe ardhjen ne Pushtet te filo-perendimoreve..
Deri keto filo amerikanet tradicionale shqiptare ishin plotesisht me PD-ne dhe Rajersonin e Ameriken..

Me ardhjen e Mariz Linose..ndodhi cudia..
Ajo i dha dru PD-se me gjithe filo amerikanizmin e saje dhe ri-solli ne pushtet gangot e PS-se ose PPSH-ne.

Me kte veprim te Marize Linose pesoi nji diziluzion kategoria filo-amerikane ne Shqiperi.

Vendi qe dikur ish shpresa se do shpetoj  Shqiperine nga Komunizmi  e pruri PPSH-ne ne Pushtet perseri.

Limprehti shkonte ne Stanet e Terbacit me spiunin e KGB-se Gjinushin..e jo me Pjeter Arbnorin e 30 viteve burg.

e zgjata shume..

Tung.

----------


## Pasiqe

Po te pergjigjem per Bashkimin Sovjetik.

Ne Bashkimin Sovjetike edhe sot e kesaj dite nuk ka te dhena zyrtare per numrin e sakte te te vrareve dhe te internuarve gjate kohes se luftes se dyte boterore. Stimohet qe te kene qene 20 milione nder te vrare e te internuar por raporti asnjehere nuk eshte dhene. Shume prej ketyre 20 milioneve kane qene te vrare nga Stalini ne menyra shume te dyshimta. Ai shfrytezoi luften boterore per te zhvilluar sportin e tij te preferuar, luften e klasave, dhe syrgjinosi ne Siberi nje thes me njerez, te cilet ngelen atje e s'u kthyen me, sepse xhaxhi musteqja i kishte bere pashaportizimin dhe ne Moske s'i donte t'i shihte me sy.

E vertete eshte qe populli shqiptar zgjodhi ndermjet forcave demokrate dhe komuniste ato komuniste. Kjo ndodhi ne shume vende te lindjes, jo sepse u fut ushtria e kuqe, por sepse bindjet demokratike te ketyre popujve nuk ishin shume te rrenjosura dhe sepse dhuna e terrori komunist shume vetave u pelqeu. Le te shtojme se ne ate kohe ishin shume te perhapura idete komuniste, sasia e informacionit ishte me e pakte se sot, dhe se fundmi,  menyra e bashkebisedimit ne menyre demokrate nuk ishte shume e perhapur ne mjediset shqiptare.

Persa i perket raprezaljeve gjermane ato ishin te deklaruara nga Wermacht-i, 10 civile per nje ushtar gjerman te vrare nga snajpera, apo atentate. Ushtria gjermane ishte ushtri e vjeter dhe e organizuar, qe kishte trasheguar shume gjera te mira nga stili i luftes i ushtrise prusiane, e cila kishte fituar shume luftera.

Mund te pyesesh ndonje "Veteran" nga ata te paktet qe kane mbetur se sa kollaj ishte te vrisje nje ushtar gjerman.

N.B.: Stili yt sulmues me shprehje te tilla si "te zbraz timen e te mbush tende" nuk eshte maksimali per te argumentuar nje ide. Aresyetimi dhe logjika jane armet me te forta ne nje forum.

Pershendetje

----------


## Albo

Kjo teme eshte hapur disa here bile une kam postuar para 1 jave nje artikull te ri me fakte te reja historike mbi ditene  clirimit. E gjeni tek forumi i historise.

Po e mbyll kete teme dhe mund ta vazhdoni diskutimin tek forumi i historise.

----------


## ornament

Te lumte Zombie, "dyluftimin" me Spacen e fitove, si shperblim ke nje pyetje nga une; Cili eshte dallimi midis "bindjeve demokrate" dhe "ideve komuniste".
Çdo te thote DEMOKRACI dhe KOMUNIZEM dhe a ka lidhje midis tyre?

VETEM se per kete, pra per te dhene pergjigje te sakte, duhet ta vendosesh veten ne vitin 1939, pikerisht kohen e pushtimit, as nje moment me mbrapa. Ose duhet qe DEMOKRACI dhe KOMUNIZEM ti ndash nga EKONOMI.

----------


## Kallmeti

Meqe ti ornament do te dish saktesisht se çfare dallimi kane bindjet demokrate me idete komuniste bene mire ti thirresh''babigjyshit tend'' xhaxhi Enverit se ai sapo ti besh ze te hidhet ne qafe e te puth prej gezimit se çfare fatosi 'guximtar e trim'' paska skalitur ne shkollat e tija te ngritura mbi vrasje dhe turturarat gjysem shekullore te tere popullit te tij.
Komunizem se çfare do te thote nuk po te pergjigjen ne qoftese ke jetuar ne ate kohe(bej perjashtim se  mund te kesh qene djali i ndonje antari te komitetit qendror apo ku djallin mund ta di une)

Ndersa se çfarë është demokracia ajo do shume gjera qe ti te  mbush mendjen por nuk me premton koha qe te merrem me kete pune  por vetem nje qe po te them demokracia do te thote te punosh per veten tende,(ne demokraci nuk kane ven dembelat)
Gjithashtu asgje nuk te vjen nga qielli dhe nuk mund te jete as Berisha ,as Rugova a Thaçi qe te sjellin demokracine te vetem por i tere qeveria dhe intelektualet duhet te djersisin per sjelljen e demokracise dhe jo te vjedhin siç po vjedhin komunistet  e rinje qe jo vetem nderrojne grate duke prishur gjene me te shenjte familjen por hapin dhjetera llogari me pare te pista ne Amerike dhe kudo neper Europe.Te me falin ngaqe kam dalur nga tema sepse behet fjale per diten e çlirimit dhe ajo qe i ben socialistet te mos pranojne  28 nentorin diten e sakte kur gjermanet iken nga Shkodra eshte frika qe kane nga Enveri i tyre,se..kushedi meqe ai vazhdon te jete lugat kane frike se mund tiu trokase në dritare  dhe iu prish kolltukun e ngrohte qeverises te lyer me vjedhje,droge,prostiticion e plot poshtersira te tjera ne dem te çeshtjes Shqiptare....

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Dallimi mes Demokracise dhe Komunizmit: 

Komunizmi eshte nje ide fantastike qe nuk funkcionon, Demokracia eshte nje ide modeste qe mrekullisht funkcionon...

----------

